# [Résolu][FluxBox][gDesklets] Comment ca marche ?

## SamRay1024

Bonjour à tous,

J'ai installé une gentoo avec FluxBox et gDesklets 0.34.3. voila maintenant un bon moment que je parcours le net et les forums d'ici et là pour savoir comment faire fonctionner ce satané programme...

Tous les desklets relatifs au monitoring (CPU, Mémoire, Net, ...) sont inutilisables :

 *Quote:*   

> Could not find sensor 'Network'...
> 
> Could not find sensor 'LTVMemory'...

 

j'en passe et des meilleures.

Alors je me suis dis que je n'avais pas les fameux Sensors...Sauf que, je ne sais pas ou les choper ces malheureux sensors. Je suis allé sur le site gdesklets.sourceforge.net rubrique Displays & Sensors, et là impossible de trouver une archive telle que psi-small ou psi-sensors. Rien du tout !

Alors je craque ; je ne comprends rien. La FAQ de gDesklets est plutôt mal faite à mon gout et je ne trouve pas les infos dont j'ai besoin.

Donc si une ame charitable pouvait m'expliquer le fonctionnement de ces Sensors, et où les trouver pour les installer, ca m'arrangerait bien !

Petite précision, je ne souhaite pas passer par emerge. J'avais commencé par là, mais la version disponible n'est que la 0.33.1. Je préfère donc faire une install à la mano totalement.

D'avance merci  :Smile: Last edited by SamRay1024 on Thu Apr 14, 2005 2:45 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Adrien

As-tu jeté un coup d'oeil ici? :  http://gentoo-wiki.com/HARDWARE_Sensors

Moi ça m'a bien aidé pour configurer torsmo  :Smile: Last edited by Adrien on Mon Apr 04, 2005 7:22 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Enlight

 *Adrien wrote:*   

> As-tu jeté un coup d'oeil ic :[url] http://gentoo-wiki.com/HARDWARE_Sensors[/url]
> 
> Moi ça m'a bien aidé pour configurer torsmo 

 

Tu sais que je t'aimes toi???

----------

## Adrien

 *Enlight wrote:*   

>  *Adrien wrote:*   As-tu jeté un coup d'oeil ic :[url] http://gentoo-wiki.com/HARDWARE_Sensors[/url]
> 
> Moi ça m'a bien aidé pour configurer torsmo  
> 
> Tu sais que je t'aimes toi???

 

Ben non je savais pas mais là, je me sens tout chose  :Razz:   lol

----------

## SamRay1024

Ca va pas bien ?

Bon sinon j'ai regardé et je suis embêté parce que je ne sais que choisir pour les I2C Hardware Bus support et I2C Hardware Sensors Chip support. Je ne sais pas ce que ma bécane contient comme sensors. J'ai un portable Dell Latitude D500. J'ai essayé de trouver une doc du portable mais ca ne va jamais aussi loin dans la technicité.

Bref je continue à chercher...Merci en tout cas  :Wink: 

Bonne journée à tous  :Smile: 

----------

## Adrien

 *SamRay1024 wrote:*   

> Ca va pas bien ?
> 
> Bon sinon j'ai regardé et je suis embêté parce que je ne sais que choisir pour les I2C Hardware Bus support et I2C Hardware Sensors Chip support. Je ne sais pas ce que ma bécane contient comme sensors. J'ai un portable Dell Latitude D500. J'ai essayé de trouver une doc du portable mais ca ne va jamais aussi loin dans la technicité.
> 
> Bref je continue à chercher...Merci en tout cas 
> ...

 

Oui c'est vrai que c'est pas évident pour les sensors mais tu devrais pouvoir trouver en sachant quels chipsets tu as sur ta carte-mère où quelle modèles de carte-mère c'est. De mon côté j'ai eu de la chance vu que moi c'est le chip qui est utilisé dans l'exemple du howto (nforce2)  :Cool: 

Bon courage !  :Smile: 

----------

## SamRay1024

Juste pour boucler ce post et dire que j'ai trouvé une solution : aDesklets.

Merci à toi Adrien.

@+++plux

Sam.

----------

